
The code I’m still ashamed of - kybernetikos
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/the-code-im-still-ashamed-of-e4c021dff55e#.9i5izevrq
======
razakel
I'm going to hazard a guess that the drug he was promoting was an
antidepressant.

There's certainly an issue with overprescription of these; often to people who
have nothing physically wrong with them and would benefit more from talking
therapy. Many doctors treat them like Halloween candy when in reality they're
powerful psychoactive agents with serious effects.

Not to mention the rather dubious assertion that depression has a
physiological root cause.

